# Life Like/Rokar/Amrac/Cox/Galoob Collector's Guide?



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Has anyone put out a guide for the complete history of Life Like Slot cars? I just found out that there is one for Marchon. (Grancheapskate, are you reading this)

Chet


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Chet,
AFAIK there is othing such. Unfortunately. I have collected some information on that, but never had the chance to fill in all the holes yet.

BTW, there is one link missing in your list: Eldon started all, since Cox acquired the Eldon tooling of the track back then for a start, and developped the chassis new. The track was taken from Eldon with little or no modification at all. The new chassis got new bodies as well, as there is the Porsche, the Manta and the DatsunZ.

Then was AMRAC next on the list, who was producing "just" the same models like Cox in different liveries. Would have to check the catalog if there were others, no recollection so far. Selling track and sets was planned, nut never done.

Michael


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

red73mustang said:


> Has anyone put out a guide for the complete history of Life Like Slot cars? I just found out that there is one for Marchon. (Grancheapskate, are you reading this)
> 
> Chet


Hi Chet,
Yes, I am listening!!!
I have thought about doing a Lifelike book as I have nearly all the Lifelike cars, including the Australian, German and Japanese cars. I'm not so good on the others. I am still missing a few Rokar and have only a few Amrac. I have no Cox or Eldon, but do believe I have one Goloob.
However, the only book source I know of is Howard Johansen's book which was last published around 1999. I have no idea where you can still get that book.

Joe


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Joe,
if you have one Galoob, you have 50% of all cars produced! To my knowledge there were only the two cars from the Miami Vice set produced under the Galoob label, the Ferrari and the fancy Rolls Royce.

As for Amrac, my recollection was wrong: There were two new body styles (beside the ones coming from Cox), that were the Corvette and the stubby Thunderbird, well known from Life Like as well! And they indeed sold track in Amrac packages, but no set is known to me, even if it was indeed featured in a catalog. I think at least, cannot find my copy at the moment.....

Michael


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey michael... don't you count the Micro Machines slot cars as Galoob?

--rick


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Rick,
well, yes. Of course they do count as Galoob, but what I was referring to, or rather thinking of, were the Galoob cars being decendants of the Cox Chassis, which eventually ended as Rokar. And since the Micro Machines were a different breed, I left them out!

Michael


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I have most of the cars your talking about I would be willing to contribute. the only cars I am missing are the cox mantas the rokar manta and the black corvette. I havnt seen any mention of the Darda cars there were six cars in that line.
Thanks
Doc


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotmichl said:


> Joe,
> if you have one Galoob, you have 50% of all cars produced! To my knowledge there were only the two cars from the Miami Vice set produced under the Galoob label, the Ferrari and the fancy Rolls Royce.
> 
> Michael


Michael,
I have the Rolls Royce. A few years back, Lifelike issued an exclusive twinpack with a reissue of the two Galoob cars. The Rolls Royce is the same mold, but the Lifelike version has a white roof, while the Goloob has a black roof. I have never seen the Galoob Ferrari, so I do not know if the Lifelike and Galoob versions are indentical.


Joe


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Doc,
of course you were right, I missed the Darda cars. If it were 6 I do not even know, I would guess to have 4 different (and two sets).

Joe, the molds were the same on both bodies, but the colors were different, so the Ferrari is hardly to be recognized: While the Galoob is brown with a tan roof, the LL is white with red stripes (from recollection)!

Michael


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I too forgot about the Darda connection. Can anyone provide some pictures of them? I just thought of an idea, Why don't we put together an "E" Collector guide for the collectors on Hobby talk? We could use some basic software and add pictures and descriptions. Kelly Pickell kind of already does this on his sight,http://www.hoslotcars.com/slotcars.html but perhaps we could make ours print friendly. Finally, are there copyright issues to contend with? I think not if all of the pics are part of the public domain and are not stolen from an unauthorized source. Who's in?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

The LifeLike one
http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/****?s=l&p=llclass2 

And the Galoob one
http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/****?s=l&p=g6060a 


Nice idea RedMustang... I can even provide some webspace if needed on my website


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Here is an Image from another collerctor guide that I thought was very well done. Perhaps we could use a similar format? I think that dividing it into sections like F1 and NASCAR Groups would be good as well as manufacture.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotmichl said:


> Joe, the molds were the same on both bodies, but the colors were different, so the Ferrari is hardly to be recognized: While the Galoob is brown with a tan roof, the LL is white with red stripes (from recollection)!
> 
> Michael


I bought one of the LL white-with-red Ferraris on Fleabay a couple years back... it was cheap, something like $5 for the body only. I bought it for a very specific purpose: I cut the roof off and painted it red and made it a replica of Franco's Ferrari from The Gumball Rally...

--rick


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I bought one of those twin packs too with the Ferrari and Rolls. My goal was to re create the Galoob Miami Vice set cars (I already have the Rolls -minus the front Grill) , but I don't trust my paint skills so I kept them as is. BTW Rick, I will look for those Bow Tie Brigade Cars I put aside for you. I am setting up at the Parsippany NJ show on May 20th


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Great looking Ferrari! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Here are some Darda Pics*

I believe that these are the extent of the Darda cars.The Chassis say Life-Like but they are the old Rokar M-type chassis.They used the old Amrac Corvette & Stubby T-bird bodies.They were made around 1992 I think.



Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Some more Darda pics*

These are pics of the Corvette bodies.They were modified from the old Amrac Corvette by eliminating the front Headlight clear glass. I love these Darda paint jobs they are real cool.


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*More A-R-LL info*

Check out the following issues of the defunct HO-USA 'zine. In Vol. 7 #4 2/94 is a letter I wrote asking about the History of A-R-LL.I seemed to have set off a chain reaction as in HO-USA Volume 8 #2 8/94 was a whole article by Richard Kerr on the History.HO-USA Vol 9 #3 11/95 had an article by Phillipe De Lispenay about his experiences as development manager at Cox.


Neal :dude:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow Neal, thanks for these pictures...It's the first time I can see pictures of Darda cars :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

red73mustang said:


> I bought one of those twin packs too with the Ferrari and Rolls. My goal was to re create the Galoob Miami Vice set cars (I already have the Rolls -minus the front Grill) , but I don't trust my paint skills so I kept them as is. BTW Rick, I will look for those Bow Tie Brigade Cars I put aside for you. I am setting up at the Parsippany NJ show on May 20th


I bought one of those twinpacks when they came out about 3 years ago on the 'Bay; paid like $20. If Id known then what they bring now, Id have gotten more. Great pair of cars, that rolls is pretty pimp on its own!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I bought one of those twinpacks when they came out about 3 years ago on the 'Bay; paid like $20. If Id known then what they bring now, Id have gotten more. Great pair of cars, that rolls is pretty pimp on its own!


From my experience of an eePay watcher, I think that's maily the two Galoob set cars that reach arounds 40 bucks each car, not the repop made a little later


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

red73mustang said:


> I bought one of those twin packs too with the Ferrari and Rolls. My goal was to re create the Galoob Miami Vice set cars (I already have the Rolls -minus the front Grill) , but I don't trust my paint skills so I kept them as is. BTW Rick, I will look for those Bow Tie Brigade Cars I put aside for you. I am setting up at the Parsippany NJ show on May 20th


aaack! you still have them?!? cooool! I still have the Highway 34 set downstairs...

BUT--

I dunno if I can make Parsippany. I've always heard it's a great show. I'll check the family calendar... (that means "I'll see if I can get permission from the boss")

--rick


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks Rick, I'll dig those cars out tonight and bring them to the show. If ya can't make it I'll just mail them and get the Tyco set to me when I see you.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Red73 mustang.I'll put some pictures of Cox cars on this site a little later.I'll be at Parsippany also.I'm always right opposite Pete.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks Tom, I too will be setting up at the show next to Bob Hardin. See you there.

Chet


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Now that we know what has been produced, I want to brng the thread back in for another topic: What was there supposed to be! I just found my old Amrac and Rokar catalogs, and its really interesting: There were several cars planned from Amrac to be released:
- Grand American Modified
- Porsche 928 (that would have been interesting!)
- Porsche 935K
- Chevy Crew Cab
- Lamborghini Countach
- Grand Am A Special (What is this anyway?)
- Lola T333
- Sprint car
- Chevy Crew Cab with Racecar Transporter (WOW)
Especially the Porsche 928 would have interested me, since there were only two known by me, the Carrera 160 which is a bit bulky, and one from Motorama. No idea why nobody else went for that.....

Michael


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

slotmichl said:


> Especially the Porsche 928 would have interested me, since there were only two known by me, the Carrera 160 which is a bit bulky, and one from Motorama. No idea why nobody else went for that.....
> 
> Michael


I did one a while back, not w comment so I kind of tucked the mold away will try to find one and take some pics...


Coach!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Cox Ho Cars*

Chet,Here are the COX cars that I have left in my collection


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Cox Ho Cars*

Chet,Here are a few more.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Tom,
that much covers it from Cox I suppose! And I was glad to have one each (two of the Mantas), and in not such a nice condition....

Michael


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

....and I'm sad I have NONE of them


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks Tom, I never expected so much help with all the nice pictures of all these rare Cox and Darda cars. The hard part will be getting model numbers and typing up brief descriptions for each car and It may take some time to get it all organized. I will try to come up with a basic web page this weekend.



Chet


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Chet,
I can supply you with some numbers from a Cox Racing set manual:
500030, Porsche Carrera
500031, Datsun 260Z
500032, Manta
500033, Torrero
While Manta and Torrero were the same body, but with different livery, there is no differentiation in the colors of the others.

Tom, since you have at least some boxes of the cars, were there details mentioned somewhere?

Michael


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is my list of all the Lifelike twinpacks I've been able to find over the years. Except for the newest twinpacks from Walthers which I have not yet acquired, I think this may be the entire list.
If someone has a twinpack not on this list, I'd like to know about it.

9031	Dupont #24/ Kellogg's #5
9032	Office Depot #99 / DeWalt #17
9033	UPS #88 / M&Ms #38
9709	Oldsmobile #51 / Thunderbird #92
9710	Oldsmobile #76 / Thunderbird #46
9714	Citgo #21 / Country Time #68
9715	Kodak #4 w/Ernie Irvin / Motorcraft #15
9716	Red Corvette/Blue Corvette w/Tuneup Kit
9729	Mellow Yellow #42 / STP #43
9734	Texaco Havoline #28 / Kellogg's #5
9745	Blue Camaro vs. Red Mustang
9749	Interstate #18 / Dupont #24
9767	Exide #99 / Deere #97
9768	Quaker State #24 / Truckin' America #89
9769	Silver Monte Carlo / White Taurus
9775	John Deere #97 / Dupont #24
9779	Family Channel #16 / Dupont #24
9784	Tide #10 / Deere #97
9799	Dark Blue Camaro vs. Silver Mustang 
9827	UPS #88 / Tide #32
9831	Blue Grand Prix / White Intrepid
9832	Dupont #24 / Kellogg's #5
9833	Havoline #28 / CAT #22
9835A	Dupont #24 / Valvoline #10
9835B	Valvoline #10 / Dupont #24
9835C	Valvoline #10 / Dupont #24
9843	UPS #88 / Kodak #4
9845	California Coupe / California Roadster
9848	Havoline #28 / Square D #55
9851	Blue Taurus vs. Yellow Monte Carlo
9853	Grand Prix #36 / Intrepid
9865	Purple Taurus / Silver Monte Carlo
9866	Frosted Flakes #5 / Lowe's #48
9868	Dewalt #17 / Valvoline #10 (Monte Carlo)
9869	Dupont #24 / Kellogg's #44
9870	Interstate #18 / Home Depot #20
9874	Interstate #18 / US Army #01 (Monte Carlo)
???? Bass Pro

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Here is my list of all the Lifelike twinpacks I've been able to find over the years. Except for the newest twinpacks from Walthers which I have not yet acquired, I think this may be the entire list.
> If someone has a twinpack not on this list, I'd like to know about it.
> 
> 9031	Dupont #24/ Kellogg's #5
> ...


 I just picked up four new Lifelike twinpacks to add to the list. These are the newest releases from Walthers.

9040 Ford Fusion vs. Chevy Monte Carlo
9042 Kasey Kahne #9 twinpack
9043 Jeremy Mayfield #19 twinpack
9044 Scott Riggs #10 twinpack

I wonder if there is a 9041 twinpack????

Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike,This is from the bottom of the box. COX DYNA-MITE RACING CAR
One of the easiest to drive model racing cars ever mass-produced.The new Dyna-Grip magnetic chassis gives terrific road holding and cornering capabilites to this car enabling even the novice to enjoy better racing.
Sponge tires,quick-change guide pin and pick-ups make this a truly competitive car. This was also printed in French.Don't ask. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

To add to my twinpack list, I just confirmed that there are two versions of the 9853 twinpack. One version contains cars which are the same as the set cars. Another version has a unique Grand Prix #36. I'm kicking myself because I sold one of the unique twinpacks before I realized the differences.

Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chet.It was good to put a face and name together.I hope seeing the Cox cars in the flesh helped you out. Tom Stumpf


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Upping this thread....

I've put up a little webpage with some pics (top and bottom) of various chassis, all issued from the same Cox/De Lespinay designed chassis.

Especially on page 2, I was wondering what is the meaning of the difference between the Rokar X-chassis, one with X Wing ground effect collectors and the one without 'em and also what was the first issued (the one with or the one without)? And also why there are two different versions of magnet holders in the Rokar X-chassis without X Wing collectors?

I've noted that some early chassis like the Amrac are made of rude and gritty plastic, but some like the Galoob or the later lighted one Rokar X are really smooth plastic....

One thing also that attract my attention is that the Rokar M-chassis front endbell is different that the one on the Rokar-M with no mark (not noted Rokar). On the later one, the endbell is the same as in the LifeLike M-chassis...


The pictures are intentionally big to clearly see the subtle differences

I hope some LifeLike heavy collectors, like Grandcheapskate, could be helpful

Also, if some of you have good pictures (top and bottom) of a Cox chassis, I would gladly include it to improve this page and so keep it eternally on my website as information purposes, with all the informations that could be gathered through this thread


http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/showcase/amrac-lifelike/


----------

